# Cured egg yolks



## JustJoel (Aug 25, 2018)

I came across this article in _Bon Apetit_ about cured egg yolks. (Actually that link is to just the recipe).

Is this the new “it” food? Have any of you ever done this? If so, how did you use them?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 25, 2018)

Cool..worth trying..looks fun..
Have you ever seen a century egg? Here's a weird one for you..
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 25, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Cool..worth trying..looks fun..
> Have you ever seen a century egg? Here's a weird one for you..
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Century_egg


Seen one? I’ve eaten many. They’re a bit off-putting at first, but only because they look like a Klingon’s breakfast. They’re quite delicious.!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2018)

Seems like a lot of work for a garnish.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Seems like a lot of work for a garnish.


 Oh, is THAT what it's for?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Oh, is THAT what it's for?



THAT'S how the link in the OP suggested you use it.

_"Finely grate cured egg yolks over soups, pastas, or salads as you would a hard cheese."_


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 26, 2018)

I know the egg yolk has its purpose in cooking ( custard texture , browning pastries and baked goods, thickening agent, emulsifier,  ...)  But would using as above (Grating the end product over food) really add much to the flavor ?

Just curios.  Im not a big egg eater, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 26, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> I know the egg yolk has its purpose in cooking ( custard texture , browning pastries and baked goods, thickening agent, emulsifier,  ...)  But would using as above (Grating the end product over food) really add much to the flavor ?
> 
> Just curios.  Im not a big egg eater, so I wouldn't know.


I think it is a foodie thing..just fun to try and make..an oddity..


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2018)

I haven't tried it but I read about it here: http://foodinjars.com/2017/02/salt-preserving-february-mastery-challenge/

Good egg yolks are pretty flavorful, so I imagine curing them like this would add a savory, salty taste.

Apparently it's another way of preserving extra ingredients. A lot of people are into doing that these days, whether as a necessity or for fun.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 26, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't tried it but I read about it here: Salt Preserving for the February Mastery Challenge · Food in Jars
> 
> Good egg yolks are pretty flavorful, so I imagine curing them like this would add a savory, salty taste.
> 
> Apparently it's another way of preserving extra ingredients. A lot of people are into doing that these days, whether as a necessity or for fun.




Doesn't it take a ridiculous amount of egg whites to make an Angel Food Cake? Seems I heard that somewhere as heaven knows I've never made one. This would maybe be a way of using the yolks, although it's for sure I'll never do either.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2018)

If I have a lot of extra yolks, I’m going to make creme brulee 100% of the time over cured egg yolks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Doesn't it take a ridiculous amount of egg whites to make an Angel Food Cake? Seems I heard that somewhere as heaven knows I've never made one. This would maybe be a way of using the yolks, although it's for sure I'll never do either. [emoji38]


It does. I entered a bread-making contest several years ago and talked to the guy who won, with his challah bread. He had won before with his angel food cake (they do a different category from the State Fair competition every year) and always made challah with the egg yolks, so he was able to perfect it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 1, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> I know the egg yolk has its purpose in cooking ( custard texture , browning pastries and baked goods, thickening agent, emulsifier, ...) *But would using as above (Grating the end product over food) really add much to the flavor* ?
> 
> Just curios. Im not a big egg eater, so I wouldn't know.


In the '60s there was a bit of a fad for decorating buffet food with grated hard-boiled egg yoke. Perhaps someone has re-discovered that.

There seems to be a fashion for "retro" foods at the moment. I've noticed stuffed eggs (aka "devilled" eggs) are enjoying a revival. Haven't had one of those since the '60s, either.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 1, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> If I have a lot of extra yolks, I’m going to make creme brulee 100% of the time over cured egg yolks.


Or ice cream (Yum!)


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 1, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> In the '60s there was a bit of a fad for decorating buffet food with grated hard-boiled egg yoke. Perhaps someone has re-discovered that.
> 
> There seems to be a fashion for "retro" foods at the moment. I've noticed stuffed eggs (aka "devilled" eggs) are enjoying a revival. Haven't had one of those since the '60s, either.



Deviled eggs have never been retro anyplace I've lived, just a common offering at various gatherings of family and friends.  My mother made them when I was a kid, and my wife makes them regularly now - most recently about a month ago.  Except for a few years during my "wild 20's", I doubt that a year has gone by without having them at least once.  They certainly aren't retro around here, more of a standard and almost expected item on the hors d'oeuvre table.  

You can almost count on a plate of deviled eggs to the first thing to run out at most casual parties around here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Deviled eggs have never been retro anyplace I've lived, just a common offering at various gatherings of family and friends.  My mother made them when I was a kid, and my wife makes them regularly now - most recently about a month ago.  Except for a few years during my "wild 20's", I doubt that a year has gone by without having them at least once.  They certainly aren't retro around here, more of a standard and almost expected item on the hors d'oeuvre table.
> 
> You can almost count on a plate of deviled eggs to the first thing to run out at most casual parties around here.


Same here. It's not a successful gathering if there isn't some deviled eggs. I'll bet you can't find a good Southern woman who doesn't have at least one egg tray. I have four


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 1, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> Deviled eggs have never been retro anyplace I've lived, just a common offering at various gatherings of family and friends. My mother made them when I was a kid, and my wife makes them regularly now - most recently about a month ago. Except for a few years during my "wild 20's", I doubt that a year has gone by without having them at least once. They certainly aren't retro around here, more of a standard and almost expected item on the hors d'oeuvre table.
> 
> You can almost count on a plate of deviled eggs to the first thing to run out at most casual parties around here.


 I haven't seen one on a buffet in GB since I was a teenager (we thought they were SO sophisticated!!) but they've cropped up on Food Network a few times with American cooks and once recently in a UK woman's magazine but it was a cookery article about food for a 1960s themed party. 

To (mis)quote Shirley Conran - "Life's too short to stuff eggs".


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> I haven't seen one on a buffet in GB since I was a teenager (we thought they were SO sophisticated!!) but they've cropped up on Food Network a few times with American cooks and once recently in a UK woman's magazine but it was a cookery article about food for a 1960s themed party.
> 
> To (mis)quote Shirley Conran - "Life's too short to stuff eggs".


That made me want to make some devilled eggs.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 2, 2018)

What a shame the Brits have abandoned Deviled Eggs for a party table. I don't understand that and I wonder why. As others have mentioned, I've never once seen a buffet table with leftover Deviled Eggs.


----------

